# ciao guagliuni e guaglione



## uruburu (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ciao a tutti, sono Filippo, appena iscritto al forum! Sono tifoso del Napoli e sono venuto a cercare rinforzi per domani... Aiutateci, gufate l'Inter  

Devo dire comunque che il Milan mi sta simpatico e che quando è in vena fa belle partite


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2012)

benvenuto filippo per domani


----------



## Blu71 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Benvenuto


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Benvenuti ed ovviamente per il campionato siamo tutti con voi!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Dicembre 2012)

Hellcome!


----------



## DannySa (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ciao benvenuto


----------



## Hammer (8 Dicembre 2012)

Benvenuto ^^


----------

